# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: مقایسه دو برنامه

## soft-c

سلام
می خواستم بدونم installware بهتره یا installshield . 
امکانات کدوم بیشتره و کار کردن باهاش راحت تره ؟
تشکر

----------

